# Tortuga is it here?



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga is it here?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Is this your first grandbaby Bobby?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Is this your first grandbaby Bobby?


No I have 3 already.:wink: he was getting a new lathe in sometime I was just wondering if it had got here yet.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby...your concern is touching..LOL....Just checked in with the office and the sucker is sitting on the floor..YEAHHHHH !!!!!..Gonna wait an hour or so until some 'muscle' shows up over there with one of my trucks and can haul it out here to the house. Close to 100 pounds and since I am just now about over a baaaadd back pull I got trying to not act my age and lift sumthin Christmas day, think I'll let a 'slave' transport it out here to the house and we can set it up and just stare at it in wonder..Dang, ain't been this excited sinced I got my last new wife...and that was 55 years ago. Gonna give GalvBay/Jim's buddy a call to set up a lesson....and then it's 'off to the races'..

Hot Damm....this IS exciting...and just look at this board and all the participation that one old geezer's curiosity had a hand in kicking off....

I'll post up a pix if I can when I get her set up. Waiting on a larger addition to workbench for a place to put it, but think I got an idear that'll work till then

Wettin' my pants in anticipation.....the Older Phart


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very good. I am sitting here drinking coffee and trying to decide if I need to go out to the garage and start something or not. I guess I will decide when I get my shoes on.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*It ain't all bad....*



Bobby said:


> Very good. I am sitting here drinking coffee and trying to decide if I need to go out to the garage and start something or not. I guess I will decide when I get my shoes on.


LOL..yep, there are a few advantages that come with gettin' ancient..

Sittin' here looking at write ups on the puter bout the thang and could just kick my azzz for not ordering the stand for the lathe at the same time, but I think I can run over to Rockler and pick one up if needed....

Jim


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Glad it made it Jim!! I think Bobby has been at least as excited about it as you......just yankin' your chain earlier Bobby. 

Bob


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Glad it made it Jim!! I think Bobby has been at least as excited about it as you......just yankin' your chain earlier Bobby.
> 
> Bob


No problem here Bob. I am excited about him getting his lathe, the same as I was excited about me getting mine. I just hope he enjoys it as much as I am.

I got some new deer horn yesterday so now I got to make at least a key fob for somebody.:wink:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Yo, Bobby....Here she is !!!!


Man it is a beauty. Can't wait to learn how to operate it. Gonna call teacher now..Pardon the temp perch for it..ran out of workbench space, but WD's Filet Table seems to fit perfect...and it don't look like I'm ever gonna catch a real live fish again...LOL

Enjoy....Know I'm gonna....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The horror!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Alright now get that man over there and let him teach you how to make sawdust.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Hope ya find that sweet spot real soon, Jim.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That hole in that fillet table will be perfect for sweeping chips down! Those a bullet proof machines. You will not be disappointed. I can't wait for your first report....you are going to have a BLAST! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> The horror!!


LOL, Bill ...if you're referring to my fishing..Figure in my lifetime I've prolly murdered a million fish ..LOL...Time to strike out in a new direction..

Bobby and GB...yep, already talked to Bill Berry and we are gonna connect again tonight about demo...Mannnnn. curiosity got the best of me and I just had to hook her up and turn it on. It runs so quiet, I had to look at the spindle to be sure it was turning..Sweeeetttt....

Stand back...chips are gonna fly !!!!!!

jim


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga,

I've got a Mesquite log probably 6-8" in dia and @3' long you can practice on. We'll have to cut it into usuable pieces 1st. 
May just save a forest during your practice period.  j/k best of luck with your new hobby.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thought of you this morning Tortuga as I was wandering around Rockly and saw that little Jet sitting on the shelf. Too many toys in that place.
I know you'll be having a blast once you get started.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Yep, Hooked...that Rockler is a regular 'Dream House'...Just don't know what I need to get, but Bill told me not to buy nuthin' till he came by..I'll use his list...but I got a feeling I'll be supplementing it a bit.LOL

TooTall..thanks for the offer, but I think I better start with smaller chunks..LOL..Momma's car will be about 10 feet behind me and the first dink will by my last...

soonest, jim


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Where is Rockler located?

Edit: I found it. 59 @ Buffalo Speedway correct? Didn't know there was one in town.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Yep, TT..it's in one of those strip centers on the SW freeway feeder..Unfortunately for me, I gotta drive right in front of it twice every day going to and from work..LOL...I AM a DEAD MAN !!! (financially speaking, that is.) Think I might just as well just endorse my Social Security check over to them each month and just draw on that...Who needs food anyways ??...LMAO

Jim


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Wheres your Pharmacy? I'll drop by and say hello when I go to Rockler. Don't know when that will be though.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

2425 Sunset Blvd..just east of Kirby Dr..Out near the Rice U Village area...713-526-1771

Be glad to meet ya, but might call if you're heading my way..Slightly irregular office hours for me now...Most days from about 10 to 12...but some days , not at all..LOL..There are a FEW advantages to wandering thru this life this long. LMAO... Mebbe best bet is to meet up at Rockler....then we could BOTH embarrass (sp) ourselves....LOL

jim


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Works for me but I better put in for some more OT.


----------

